# Drachenlord: Der (Ex-)Skandal-YouTuber ist jetzt obdachlos



## Johannes Gehrling (29. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Der (Ex-)Skandal-YouTuber ist jetzt obdachlos* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Der (Ex-)Skandal-YouTuber ist jetzt obdachlos*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2022)

Schnauze PCG mit Drachenlord 

Und sperrt mich dafür, mir inzwischen egal


----------



## Phone (29. August 2022)

Ich drücke mich jetzt so neutral und mit den nötigen Emotionen aus -> Soll er verhungern oder sonst was...mir LATTE!


----------



## AlBundyFan (29. August 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich drücke mich jetzt so neutral und mit den nötigen Emotionen aus -> Soll er verhungern oder sonst was...mir LATTE!


ich würde mir wünschen, daß leute wie du nicht existieren (leider gibt es ja viele viele millionen von euch die für alle schlimmen dinge in der welt verantwortlich sind. der einzige unterschied zwischen leuten wie dir und zb. putin ist, daß er macht hat und du nicht)

einem menschen den tod wünschen weil er er nicht gefallende youtube videos gedreht hat - das steht doch in keinem verhältnis mehr.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (29. August 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> ich würde mir wünschen, daß leute wie du nicht existieren (leider gibt es ja viele viele millionen von euch die für alle schlimmen dinge in der welt verantwortlich sind. der einzige unterschied zwischen leuten wie dir und zb. putin ist, daß er macht hat und du nicht)
> 
> einem menschen den tod wünschen weil er er nicht gefallende youtube videos gedreht hat - das steht doch in keinem verhältnis mehr.


Kann solche Aussagen auch nicht nachvollziehen. Man kann ja seinen Unmut über das Thema äußern und dass es einen eigentlich nicht interessiert. Aber direkt jemandem den Tod zu wünschen, ist schon sehr arm und zeugt eigentlich nur von einer beschränkten emotionalen Intelligenz.


----------



## Jan8419 (29. August 2022)

Muss man über so einen Mist berichten ? Ich denke nein außer man hat  irgendwas mit Bild im Namen.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (29. August 2022)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Muss man über so einen Mist berichten ? Ich denke nein außer man hat  irgendwas mit Bild im Namen.


Drachenlord ist nun mal ein Phänomen mit direktem Bezug zum Gaming. Klar, mittlerweile geht es nicht mehr ums Gaming, aber das ist der Ursprung. 
Vielleicht sollte man es auch als mahnendes Beispiel dafür sehen, dass Content Creator nicht zwingend ein Traumberuf ist und böse enden kann.


----------



## timjen (29. August 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Man kann ja seinen Unmut über das Thema äußern und dass es einen eigentlich nicht interessiert.



Im Endeffekt tut er dies ja ==> Anders geschrieben: Mir ist egal ("mir latte") was der Typ da macht... . Vielleicht sollte Phone trotzdem seine Wortwahl überdenken...
Ich persönlich verstehe nicht, wieso immer wieder solche Persönchen eine Plattform hier erhalten. Ich als alternder PC-Spieler schaue mir weder irgendwelche Videos noch Streams auf Seiten an und möchte einfach nur auf dieser Seite hier über Spiele (von mir aus auch Konsolenspiele und massig Werbung) informiert werden. Ich war PC-Games-Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe und bin dann irgendwann auf die Online-Plattform gewechselt - falls jemand eine informativere Seite lediglich über Spiele/Neuheiten der Konkurrenz hat, wäre ich gewillt zu wechseln... Nach 30 Jahren...


----------



## Gast1664961002 (29. August 2022)

timjen schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt tut er dies ja ==> Anders geschrieben: Mir ist egal ("mir latte") was der Typ da macht... . Vielleicht sollte Phone trotzdem seine Wortwahl überdenken...
> Ich persönlich verstehe nicht, wieso immer wieder solche Persönchen eine Plattform hier erhalten. Ich als alternder PC-Spieler schaue mir weder irgendwelche Videos noch Streams auf Seiten an und möchte einfach nur auf dieser Seite hier über Spiele (von mir aus auch Konsolenspiele und massig Werbung) informiert werden. Ich war PC-Games-Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe und bin dann irgendwann auf die Online-Plattform gewechselt - falls jemand eine informativere Seite lediglich über Spiele/Neuheiten der Konkurrenz hat, wäre ich gewillt zu wechseln... Nach 30 Jahren...


Ich denke mal, dass Menschen wie du (und ich), die kein Interesse an solchen Leuten haben, eher die Ausnahme sind bzw. nur ein kleinerer Teil der User. Am Ende geht es darum mehr Klicks zu generieren. Einfach versuchen zu überlesen. Ich lese nebenbei die Zeit und würde dort auch nie den Sportteil lesen. Muss ich aber auch nicht. Wird überblättert bzw. im Netz nicht angeklickt, wenn ich eine Headline dazu sehe.

Eine Seite in der über diese Leute nicht mehr berichtet wird, findest du sicherlich nur schwer.


----------



## Darkreaver1980 (29. August 2022)

Bitte mehr davon, der Kleinkrieg ist immer unterhaltsam zu lesen.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (29. August 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> gelöschter Inhalt


Ernsthaft? Mit einem solchen Ton denkt ihr, dass ihr etwas bewirkt oder man euch ernst nimmt?


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Mit einem solchen Ton denkt ihr, dass ihr etwas bewirkt oder man euch ernst nimmt?


Ich weiss, dass ich damit hier nix bewirke. Es wird allgemein nicht viel bewirkt hier.

Und wenn man mich, als langjährigen, im Normalfall in moderater Tonlage diskutierenden User, nicht ernst nimmt, wenn einem mal wirklich zuwider ist, ebenfalls geschenkt.
Ich bin unwichtig. Das ist mir sowas von klar.


----------



## Bua1510 (29. August 2022)

Meddl!

Wie fühlt es sich eigentlich an sich an einem besiegten, erfolgreichen Ex-Youtuber hochzuziehen? Rotiert der Clickcounter gerade?

Elende Klatschpresse. Wenn ihr mal Konkurs geht (genauso wie eure Pseudojournalistenkollegen bei der Gamestar und Konsorten) wird man euch hoffentlich keine Träne nachweinen denn was anderes hättet ihr nicht verdient. Pfui Teufel.


----------



## Bua1510 (29. August 2022)

timjen schrieb:


> falls jemand eine informativere Seite lediglich über Spiele/Neuheiten der Konkurrenz hat, wäre ich gewillt zu wechseln... Nach 30 Jahren...


War ebenfalls lange Leser der PCGames und Gamestar aber seit mindestens 10 Jahren kannste die komplett vergessen was deren Online"berichterstattung" angeht.
Da gehts nur noch um Klatsch und Tratsch aus Twitter und Reddit oder wie XY in der Unrealengine 1-x aussieht, gespickt mit irgendwelchen Anzeigen. Da brauchste dann auch keine richtigen Journalisten mehr sondern reichen ungelernte, billige Praktikanten die "irgendwas mit Medien" studieren deren Rechtschreibung auch sehr oft zu Wünschen übrig lässt.

Hab vor 2 Jahren selber was neues gesucht und bin dann bei 4Players, und als die "weg" waren, bei eurogamer.de gelandet.

Da liest man in der Newsrubrik solchen Socialmediamüll zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (29. August 2022)

Bua1510 schrieb:


> Hab vor 2 Jahren selber was neues gesucht und bin dann bei 4Players, und als die "weg" waren, bei eurogamer.de gelandet.
> 
> Da liest man in der Newsrubrik solchen Socialmediamüll zum Glück nicht.


Und trotzdem hast du dir erst dieses Jahr (wieder) einen Account hier erstellt? Wieso?


----------



## fud1974 (29. August 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Eine Seite in der über diese Leute nicht mehr berichtet wird, findest du sicherlich nur schwer.



Gibt es schon.. aber teilweise - um den vollen Umfang zu nutzen - dann oft halt kostenpflichtig. Hat natürlich
Gründe. Wenn man auf den "Boulevard" verzichtet muss man halt anderweitig Einkommen reinholen.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> gelöschter Inhalt



Sorry, aber das ist dann schon wieder nicht richtig. die können ja nicht schreiben was sie wollen.

Es wurde schon an anderer Stelle bestätigt dass er quasi "zuständig" ist in der Redaktion für diese Art News.. das aber auch freiwillig tut. Aber deswegen muss man ihn jetzt nicht den "Hatern" zurechnen oder welcher dieser Pseudo-Fraktionen auch immer.


----------



## Nevrion (29. August 2022)

Das ist natürlich ein Click-Bait Artikel und meinetwegen gönne ich der PCGames auch die paar Cent durch Werbeeinnahmen. Gibt ja auch andere größere "Influencer", die hin und wieder mal für einen Artikel heran gezogen werden.

Hab selbst mit dem Drachenlord nie einen Beührungspunkt gehabt. Finde es zwar bedauerlich dass man einen Menschen (ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht) in die Obdachlosigkeit treiben kann, aber wenigstens muss er jetzt keine Beiträge an den Öffentlich Rechtlichen Rundfunk zahlen ...

In Deutschland gibt es letztendlich für solche Fälle ein Sozialamt. Da kann man Hartz 4 beantragen und bekommt eine Mietwohnung bezahlt. So viel muss man jedem Menschen dann schon noch zumuten können.


----------



## Exolio (29. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es wurde schon an anderer Stelle bestätigt dass er quasi "zuständig" ist in der Redaktion für diese Art News.. das aber auch freiwillig tut. Aber deswegen muss man ihn jetzt nicht den "Hatern" zurechnen oder welcher dieser Pseudo-Fraktionen auch immer.



Sieht für mich aber anders aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (29. August 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> gelöschter Inhalt


... oder ... und jetzt wird es wirklich abstrus: vllt. werden solche News einfach für die Clicks und Views verfasst? Vllt. ödet es den Redakteur auch an, vllt. kann auch Amoirgends und Drachenlord auch nicht mehr lesen, aber Vorgaben sind Vorgaben und schreibt er nicht die News, schreibt sie eben wen anders.

Es wurde doch hier und da eindeutig seitens Computec kommuniziert, dass diese News absolute "Renner" im Sinne von Klicks und Views sind. D.h. irgendwelche Leute scheinen diese News zu klicken, zu lesen und mit ihren Aktionen mehr zu fordern!


----------



## fud1974 (29. August 2022)

Exolio schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aber anders aus:



Was sieht anders aus.. das er "Hater" wäre ? (Das erkenne ich jetzt nicht daraus)  oder dass das "sein Bereich" ist (weil das einmal jemand anders macht?).



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... oder ... und jetzt wird es wirklich abstrus: vllt. werden solche News einfach für die Clicks und Views verfasst? Vllt. ödet es den Redakteur auch an, vllt. kann auch Amoirgends und Drachenlord auch nicht mehr lesen, aber Vorgaben sind Vorgaben und schreibt er nicht die News, schreibt sie eben wen anders.
> 
> Es wurde doch hier und da eindeutig seitens Computec kommuniziert, dass diese News absolute "Renner" im Sinne von Klicks und Views sind. D.h. irgendwelche Leute scheinen diese News zu klicken, zu lesen und mit ihren Aktionen mehr zu fordern!



Jo.. wobei glaube ich Toni schon sagte "der Johannes macht solche Themen schon freiwillig", ich nehme einfach mal an "der Johannes" weiß das auch dass er das freiwillig macht..


----------



## Sir-Puvel (29. August 2022)

Ich finde dieses Geheule wegen Themen in Artikeln, welche einem nicht gefallen etwas peinlich. Wenn es einem nicht zusagt, muss er doch nicht draufklicken. Es gibt unzählige andere Beiträge, welche man sich hier anschauen kann oder vielleicht einfach Mal eine andere Seite besuchen.


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2022)

Sir-Puvel schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Geheule wegen Themen in Artikeln, welche einem nicht gefallen etwas peinlich. Wenn es einem nicht zusagt, muss er doch nicht draufklicken. Es gibt unzählige andere Beiträge, welche man sich hier anschauen kann oder vielleicht einfach Mal eine andere Seite besuchen.


Es geht darum dass genau solche Artikel dazu führen, dass solche Personen noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und sogar privat mit Handy verfolgt werden.
Hast aber recht, ich zieh mal meine Konsequenz daraus und mach hier Pause.

Man liest sich....vielleicht mal wieder.


----------



## s3dr1ck (29. August 2022)

Schämt Ihr Euch eigentlich nicht, bei sowas mitzumachen? Das ist menschenverachtend und jenseits jeglichen guten Geschmacks. Mag ja sein, dass er ein Spinner ist, aber muss man darüber berichten, dass er deprimiert im Regen stehend gesichtet wurde? Ich wünsche jedem, der sich daran ergötzt oder der sich von solchen sozialen Äbgründen, die sich da auftun, unterhalten lässt, dass er ebenfalls mal obdachlos im Regen steht und dann soll er sich bloß nicht über die Qualität der Obdachlosenunterkunft beschweren.

Dieser Mensch ist einfach ein Idiot. Davon gibt es viele. Einige regieren sogar das Land. Gibt es da Fotos, wie die im Regen stehen nachdem sie einen über den Durst getrunken haben?

Vor allem wird dieser Mensch durchgehend verfolgt und gestalked. Und ihr macht dabei mit. Wie rechtfertigt Ihr das? Weil er es verdient hat? Auf richterlichen Beschluss? Er kann nichtmal auf einer Kirmes ein Bier auf seine Obdachlosigkeit trinken.  Was ist bloß los mit den Menschen auf der Welt. Ihr solltet Euch echt schämen, kein Rückgrat und im wahren Leben ja und amen sagen, aber im Internet schön diffamieren und Menschen bis zur sozialen Endstation stalken. Ich bin jetzt endgültig raus hier, auch wenn ich dann niemals erfahren werde, wieso die Hardwareanforderungen von Hogwarts Legacy bei Steam keinen Sinn machen. Aber da muss ich dann wohl durch


----------



## bynemesis (29. August 2022)

Am Wochenende war der Wongl sogar aufm Volksfest eine Attraktion und hat sich die Birne mit Alkohol weg geballert.

Endlich wieder Brüllheulen 
Außerdem hat er Rosen verteilt, die er von der Schießbude gewonnen hat. Findet man auf Twitter etc. Bilder verlinken darf ich ja nicht.  

Er hat jedenfalls noch genug Kohle übrig. Hotel Übernachtung für 122eu war auch noch drin.


----------



## s3dr1ck (29. August 2022)

Deine Mutter wurde auch gesichtet, aber ohne Blumen


----------



## s3dr1ck (29. August 2022)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob Ihr mit solcher Berichterstattung nicht schon den Tatbestand für Hetze im Netz erfüllt. Immerhin gebt Ihr hier Informationen wie Aufenthaltsort und Gemütszustand einer Person wieder, die im Internet offensichtlich gestalked, bedroht und verfolgt wird. Dadurch, dass Ihr diese Informationen weiter verbreitet, unterstützt ihr dabei tatkräftig und helft dabei anderen, ebenfalls strafrechtlich bedenkliche Dinge zu tun.

Ich bin da kein Fachmann, werde mich aber mal informieren, ob man da nicht was gegen tun kann. Wir sind ja alle erwachsene Menschen und sollten auch für Fehler zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, so wie Ihr ja auch Wert drauf legt, dass der Drachenlord leidet, weil er was auch immer gemacht hat (Ich habe echt keine Ahnung).


----------



## 80sGamer (29. August 2022)

Nehmt den Artikel besser schnell wieder vom Netz. Sowas braucht ihr nicht.


----------



## TheSinner (29. August 2022)

Einfach nur ekelhaft und niveaulos, ich seh schon was Herr Gehrling hier vom journalistischen Anspruch hält. 

Ich zitiere dazu mal was was eigentlich bekannt sein sollte:

"Die Mitglieder des DFJV fühlen sich qualitativ hochwertigem Journalismus verpflichtet. Eine Sensationsberichterstattung bei der sensationsheischende Darstellung von Gewalt, Katastrophen, persönliche Tragödien oder Sexualität zu lasten von Sorgfalt und Objektivität im Vordergrund steht, lehnen sie ab."

Wäre schön wenn man sich hier auch an solche Standards hielte.


----------



## bundesgerd (29. August 2022)

Liebe PCGames, habt Ihr solche Berichte wirklich nötig?
Eher nicht, oder?

Lasst das die machen, die das schon immer machten, also das Schmierblatt mit den vier Buchstaben oder dieses Sendeformat, was um 5 auf Klo7 immer läuft...


----------



## -JB- (29. August 2022)

Ich finde die ganze Kritik wegen der Frage, was hier nun wie oft berichtet werden soll und hingehört etwas merkwürdig. Der Drachenlord war halt ein Internet-Phänomen und hat mit Gaming angefangen und jetzt wird halt weiter berichtet. Kann einen nicht interessieren, muss man ja auch nicht draufklicken. Wenn ich mich bei jeder News-Seite über Content aufregen würde, der nicht so richtig journalistisch oder billiger Clickbait ist, bräuchte ich gar nix mehr zu lesen.

Was ich dagegen viel kritikwürdiger finde, ist die Tatsache, dass seine Hater ihn weiter verfolgen, mobben und bedrohen dürfen und das durch Polizei und Justiz nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Im Umkehrschluss heißt das ja nix anderes, als das jeder zerstört werden kann, der irgendwelchen Leuten im Netz nicht gefällt. Du wirst gefilmt, verfolgt, deine Reifen zerstochen, dein Haus beschmiert und nachts das SEK zu dir gerufen. Tja, Pech gehabt, kannst du auswandern oder dir den Strick nehmen - für einen marodierenden Internet-Mob ist unser Rechtssystem halt nicht ausgelegt und leider kann man da niemanden belangen.

Darüber sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Gedanken machen, als über die Frage, ob der blöde Beitrag nun in die PCG gehört oder nicht.


----------



## Lordex32 (29. August 2022)

Oh man wenn ich hier schon wieder lese, wie durch grandiose Unwissenheit, dieser widerliche Typ nach allem was er abgezogen hat, als Opfer dargestellt wird, kriege ich das kotzen. INFORMIERT euch doch nur EINMAL AUSFÜHRLICH über diesen Typ.... Was er schon alles gebracht hat.  Desweiteren ist das sein GESCHÄFTSMODELL, wann rafft ihr das endlich mal?

Ach und übrigens, nein, Gaming ist NICHT der Ursprung seiner Videos... Aber was erwarte ich auch von diesem uninfomierten Haufen hier... Hoffentlich macht ihr im realen Leben nie die Klappe auf zu Themen von denen ihr NULL Ahnung habt...


----------



## Chroom (29. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist das sein GEECHÄFTSMODELL


Wohl eher "WAR" es dann sein Geschäftsmodell (wenn es denn so war. K.a.) .


----------



## Holzkerbe (29. August 2022)

Meine Güte, was hier in den Kommentaren abgeht. Vorab: Bin auch gegen diese Art der Berichterstattung, keine Frage. 

Was aber neben manchem Bodensatz wie Phone die ganzen selbst ernannten Moralapostel hier mit der Keule schwingen und mit dem Ausstieg von PCG drohen, finde ich genauso lächerlich wie kindisch. Vom einen Extrem ins andere. 

Statt direkt mit Boykott und Ausstieg zu drohen von einer Plattform, auf welcher ihr ja offensichtlich gerne wart und seid, ist doch Quatsch. Wie wäre es zunächst mal solche News erst gar nicht anzuklicken? Weniger Klicks = weniger Gewichtung. 

Als zweiten Schritt dann direkt per Mail die Redaktion kontaktieren und via sachlichem Feedback mitteilen, das einem das nicht gefällt und warum. 

Wäre doch mal eine Idee statt hier auf die Pauke zu schlagen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Ach und übrigens, nein, Gaming ist NICHT der Ursprung seiner Videos... Aber was erwarte ich auch von diesem uninfomierten Haufen hier... Hoffentlich macht ihr im realen Leben nie die Klappe auf zu Themen von denen ihr NULL Ahnung habt...


Das Kompliment gebe ich dir gerne zurück. Und nein, ich bin weder Lobo oder DL Fanboy   









						»Drachenlord«: Ein jahrelanges Martyrium in Deutschland – und niemand hält es auf
					

Der YouTuber »Drachenlord« wird seit Jahren von einem Mob gequält, bedroht und belästigt. Nun hat er sich gewehrt und wurde zu einer Haftstrafe verurteilt. Ein katastrophales Versagen von Justiz, Medien und Gesellschaft.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## -JB- (29. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Oh man wenn ich hier schon wieder lese, wie durch grandiose Unwissenheit, dieser widerliche Typ nach allem was er abgezogen hat, als Opfer dargestellt wird, kriege ich das kotzen. INFORMIERT euch doch nur EINMAL AUSFÜHRLICH über diesen Typ.... Was er schon alles gebracht hat.  Desweiteren ist das sein GEECHÄFTSMODELL, wann rafft ihr das endlich mal?
> 
> Ach und übrigens, nein, Gaming ist NICHT der Ursprung seiner Videos... Aber was erwarte ich auch von diesem uninfomierten Haufen hier... Hoffentlich macht ihr im realen Leben nie die Klappe auf zu Themen von denen ihr NULL Ahnung habt...


Ja, is klar. Obdachlosigkeit ist sein "GEECHÄFTSMODELL"!

Der Typ ist Sonderschüler und hat viel Unsinn von sich gegeben, trotzdem ist er am Ende zum Opfer geworden.

Durch groß geschriebene Wörter werden Aussagen übrigens nicht automatisch richtiger. Nur so als Anmerkung.


----------



## xaan (29. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-ih3UEYFUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## King-Cobra (29. August 2022)

*Geld > Moral*

Wird sich niemals ändern, egal wie sehr man sich aufregt. Große moralische Reden halten sie alle, bis mit den Scheinen vor der Nase gewedelt wird.


----------



## TheSinner (29. August 2022)

King-Cobra schrieb:


> *Geld > Moral*
> 
> Wird sich niemals ändern, egal wie sehr man sich aufregt. Große moralische Reden halten sie alle, bis mit den Scheinen vor der Nase gewedelt wird.


 TJo, also ich hab das Jurastudium beendet trotz Übernahmemöglichkeit bei einer der wichtigsten Kanzleien Deutschlands (Witteneer Satanistenmörder, Schalke 04 etc.) genau wil ich mich nicht verbiegen wollte oder will. 
Inziwschen bin ich mit Anfang 40 im Ruhestand, soll mir reichen. Ich brauch nicht reich werden um glücklich zu sein. Was mich ankotzt als jemand der ursprünglich selbst mal mit Journalismus als Beruf geliebäugelt hatte ist diese sensationslüsterne Grütze die hier als Artikel verpackt wird. Das ist nicht umsonst auch dem DJFV ein Dorn im Auge.

Dementsprechend würde ich eher dazu neigen meine Kritik dorthin zu senden und parallel die Redaktion zu kontaktieren. Das wäre der korrekte Weg.  Dort ist die Computec Media AG schließlich auch Mitglied.


----------



## BxN (29. August 2022)

Mir ein Rätsel, weshalb der sich nicht endlich in stationäre psychiatrische Behandlung begibt.
Dort könnte ihm in vielerlei Hinsicht geholfen werden, er wäre an einem geschützten Ort, hätte für einige Monate ein Dach über dem Kopf, bekäme soziale und ärztliche Betreuung, könnte unter Aufsicht abnehmen usw usw...

Aber wenn ich höre, dass er sich nun lieber darum kümmern will YouTube zu verklagen, um seinen dämlichen Kanal wieder zu bekommen, habe ich auch in Zukunft wenig Hoffnung für den Typ. Ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. August 2022)

BxN schrieb:


> Mir ein Rätsel, weshalb der sich nicht endlich in stationäre psychiatrische Behandlung begibt.
> Dort könnte ihm in vielerlei Hinsicht geholfen werden, er wäre an einem geschützten Ort, hätte für einige Monate ein Dach über dem Kopf, bekäme soziale und ärztliche Betreuung, könnte unter Aufsicht abnehmen usw usw...
> 
> Aber wenn ich höre, dass er sich nun lieber darum kümmern will YouTube zu verklagen, um seinen dämlichen Kanal wieder zu bekommen, habe ich auch in Zukunft wenig Hoffnung für den Typ. Ein Trauerspiel.


Um ein Problem zu lösen, muss man halt erstmal erkennen, dass man eins hat. Weiß nicht in wie weit Winkler überhaupt denkt, dass er psychologische Hilfe braucht.
Trotzdem danke, wenigstens äusserst du dich vernünftig und gemäßigt, sieht man hier so selten, dass es wirklich mal ein Lob verdient.


----------



## Lordex32 (29. August 2022)

-JB- schrieb:


> Ja, is klar. Obdachlosigkeit ist sein "GEECHÄFTSMODELL"!
> 
> Der Typ ist Sonderschüler und hat viel Unsinn von sich gegeben, trotzdem ist er am Ende zum Opfer geworden.
> 
> Durch groß geschriebene Wörter werden Aussagen übrigens nicht automatisch richtiger. Nur so als Anmerkung.


Du raffst es nicht. Er hat gesehen, das er damit Geld verdienen kann, sich als Opfer hinzustellen.  Er ist aber nicht das Opfer für das ihn viele halten. Er ist eher Täter. Wüsste man wenn man sich mal ausgiebig informieren würde und nicht immer den Artikeln vertraut in denen immer die Hälfte weggelassen wird weil man Wingl sonst nicht in Ooferrolle packen kann. Also halte doch einfach mal den Rand.

Auch hat er sein Haus FREIWILLIG verkauft. Es hat niemand mit einer Knarre hinter ihm gestanden. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit den Besuchen. Die hat er immer und immer wieder selber provoziert, eben weil er dadurch seine Klicks hatte und dementsprechend sein Geld verdient hat. Und das war ne Menge Geld... Ist euch eigentlich klar was ihr da für einen Typen verteidigt?

Kann man hier glaube ich nicht schreiben, aber erzähle ich gerne mal per PM, wage zu bezweifeln das du den dann immer noch so verteidigen würdest...


----------



## buchoi (30. August 2022)

Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie Menschen eine derartige Hetzjagd auf einen anderen Menschen betreiben können.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, was er für eine Art von Mensch ist, aber das ist auch egal. Kein Mensch hat es verdient derart gejagt zu werden, bis er mittellos und ohne Dach über dem Kopf dasteht. 
Sicher ist er an dieser Situation mit Schuld, weil er das ganze noch gepusht hat um clicks zu generieren. Aber das gibt trotzdem niemandem das Recht einen anderen Menschen wie ein Tier zu jagen. 
Diese "Hater" sind kein Stück besser als er und gehören auch alle ins Gefängnis. 

Ich bin echt fassungslos, dass es hier auch noch Leute gibt, die das Verhalten dieses Mobs rechtfertigen wollen. Ihr solltet wirklich mal euren moralischen Kompass überprüfen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2022)

Jetzt wird er wohl im Krankenhaus sein. Da gibts Videos wo da gestern der Krankenwagen da bei der Kirchweih steht und der Drachenlord da einsteigt. Er sitzt dann noch eine zeitlang da und dann fährt der Krankenwagen mit ihm weg.
Was da los ist, das weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass er schon lange über Schmerzen in den Beinen klagte, aber nicht gewillt war zum Arzt zu gehen. Zudem sagte er in einem seiner letzten Videos, dass er 217 Kg wiegen würde, was sicherlich auch nicht gut fürs Herz ist. Ist aber alles Spekulation.


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

buchoi schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was er für eine Art von Mensch ist, aber das ist auch egal.


Und da haben wir wieder das übliche Problem, Null Ahnung aber ne Meinung haben... Nein es ist nicht egal was jemand getan hat. Wtf?  Ich kann Dir gerne mal ein paar Beispiele geben per PM, was er so alles unterem widerliches und krankes auf dem Kerbholz hat....


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jetzt wird er wohl im Krankenhaus sein. Da gibts Videos wo da gestern der Krankenwagen da bei der Kirchweih steht und der Drachenlord da einsteigt. Er sitzt dann noch eine zeitlang da und dann fährt der Krankenwagen mit ihm weg.
> Was da los ist, das weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass er schon lange über Schmerzen in den Beinen klagte, aber nicht gewillt war zum Arzt zu gehen. Zudem sagte er in einem seiner letzten Videos, dass er 217 Kg wiegen würde, was sicherlich auch nicht gut fürs Herz ist. Ist aber alles Spekulation.



Es gibt einen Chatverlauf wo er angekündigt hat das er entweder hinter Bühne schläft oder mal wieder den Notruf  mißbrauchen wird um im Krankenhaus schlafen zu können.... Also wie immer... Alles verdient hat er...


----------



## Fullgrim (30. August 2022)

buchoi schrieb:


> Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie Menschen eine derartige Hetzjagd auf einen anderen Menschen betreiben können.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was er für eine Art von Mensch ist, aber das ist auch egal. Kein Mensch hat es verdient derart gejagt zu werden, bis er mittellos und ohne Dach über dem Kopf dasteht.
> Sicher ist er an dieser Situation mit Schuld, weil er das ganze noch gepusht hat um clicks zu generieren. Aber das gibt trotzdem niemandem das Recht einen anderen Menschen wie ein Tier zu jagen.
> Diese "Hater" sind kein Stück besser als er und gehören auch alle ins Gefängnis.
> ...


----------



## fud1974 (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Und da haben wir wieder das übliche Problem, Null Ahnung aber ne Meinung haben... Nein es ist nicht egal was jemand getan hat. Wtf?  Ich kann Dir gerne mal ein paar Beispiele geben per PM, was er so alles unterem widerliches und krankes auf dem Kerbholz hat....



Sorry, aber ich verstehe es immer noch nicht.. 

Inwiefern spielt das alles eine Rolle?

Er kann das ganze Strafgesetzbuch rauf- und runter durchdekliniert haben, trotzdem stellt man der Person dann doch nicht nach und gründet regelrecht einen Kult darum? 

Mit welcher Begründung? Um "die Gesellschaft" vor ihm zu warnen oder was?

Es ist doch auch völlig unerheblich ob der "Schuld" hat, ob voll oder teilweise.. man .. tut so was einfach nicht?

Und  bevor ich wieder lese irgendwas von "scheinheilig" oder "moralisch auf dem hohen Roß sitzend"..
Ähh... nein? Das ist irgendwie was, was man im Kindergartenalter verinnerlichen sollte?

Ich habe manchmal des Gefühl in einem falschen Film zu sein...

Aber ich bin ja offen für Erklärungsversuche.. WAS rechtfertigt die Vorgehensweise? 
Mit welcher Begründung? Mit welchem Ziel?



Lordex32 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Chatverlauf wo er angekündigt hat das er entweder hinter Bühne schläft oder mal wieder den Notruf  mißbrauchen wird um im Krankenhaus schlafen zu können.... Also wie immer... Alles verdient hat er...



Das sind natürlich Kapitalverbrechen.. sorry, das ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung wenn das stimmt, aber auch das.... das ist eine Randnotiz.

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Fullgrim (30. August 2022)

Die Haider hatten nichts mit seiner finanziellen Situation zu tun. Winkler hat einfach keine Impulskontrolle, wenn es um die Finanzen geht. Ihm waren Prestige immer wichtiger. In seinen Streams hat er mit Dingen geprahlt, die er sich von den Spenden seiner Zuschauer zugelegt hatte. Popcorn-Maschine, Zuckerwatte-Maschine, HotDog-Wärmer, das Steam-Deck (Handheld von Steam)  etc. In Gegenzug dazu hat er sich nicht um sein Rechnungswesen gekümmert. Ein weiteres Beispiel ist das, als er sein Haus verkaufte. Statt das geheim zu halten, hat er damit geprahlt was er für Kohle gemacht hätte und das er sich einen Ford Ranger mit Zusatzaustattung zugelegt für 45.000€ (er hat grob 70.000€ für Haus und Grundstück bekommen). Und das alles zu Beginn der Ukraine-Krise wo Sprit allein unfassbar teuer war. Der Youtube-Kanal "Nicht derjeniche" hat Winklers Werdegang chronologisch datiert und zu 20 Minuten Videos zusammen geschnitten, darauf sieht man wie Winkler Stück für Stück weiter eskalierte.


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich verstehe es immer noch nicht..
> 
> Inwiefern spielt das alles eine Rolle?
> 
> ...


Da ich Dir leider keine PM schicken kann dann eben doch hier. 

Ich gebe hier mal ein paar Beispiele warum Reiner so dermaßen gehasst wird. Zum einen hat er mal, als er sich mit einem im Auto sitztenden Hater ein Wortgefecht geleistet hat, meinte dieser das Wingl keine Eier hat. Darauf hin zog Winkler die Hose runter und entblößt sich vor den Augen eines Kindes auf dem Rücksitz des Autos. Hat er auch selber bestätigt. Egal was zu ihm gesagt wurde es rechtfertigt unter keinen Umständen sein Verhalten gegenüber eines Kindes oder generell in der Öffentlichkeit... 🙄  Oder wie wäre es mit seinem Blog in dem er Vergewaltigungs, Inzest und Päxxx Geschichten geschrieben und diese auch noch Kindern und Jugendlichen Zugänglich gemacht hat? Aufgrund dieser Geschichten gab es übrigens auch eine Razzia bei ihm und sämtliche Hardware wurde eingezogen. Oder wie wäre seine ständige sexuelle Belästigung von Frauen? Für ihn sind Frauen lediglich S**Objekte. Nötigung in Bezug auf Frauen kommt auch noch dazu. Oder das er seine Abonnenten betrügt in dem er Geld für Mitgliedschaften kassiert hat, die "Vorteile" nicht ansatzweise erfüllt hat? Und diese Mietgliedschaften gingen bis 100€ Oder wie wäre die Verunglimpfung/Verhönung von Terroropfern (Wien in dem Fall oder der Holocaust Opfer), oder als Diego Maradona gestorben ist, gleich mal ein paar Beleidigungen rausgehauen, oder wie wäre sein Jahrelanger Notrufmißbrauch und Beleidigung von Polizeibeamten, weswegen er unter anderem auch verknackt würde. Nur mal ein paar Beispiele. Das ist aber nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, könnte noch ne Weile so weitermachen. Ja er hat ne Intelligenzminderung, aber damit kann man absolut nicht alles relativieren was er bisher abgezogen hat... 

Wenn man das alles dann auch noch ins Internet stellt weil man damit Geld verdienen will, da man zu faul zum arbeiten is, muss man sich nicht wundern das sowas passiert... Aus diesen Gründen und noch viele mehr hat er es absolut verdient wie er behandelt wird. Aktion=Reaktion. Und so jemand verteidigt ihr. Sowas ist mir unbegreiflich. 

Ziel der Hater war es immer das er sich aus dem Internet löscht..


----------



## McTrevor (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Da ich Dir leider keine PM schicken kann dann eben doch hier.
> 
> Ich gebe hier mal ein paar Beispiele warum Reiner so dermaßen gehasst wird. Zum einen hat er mal, als er sich mit einem im Auto sitztenden Hater ein Wortgefecht geleistet hat, meinte dieser das Wingl keine Eier hat. Darauf hin zog Winkler die Hose runter und entblößt sich vor den Augen eines Kindes auf dem Rücksitz des Autos. Hat er auch selber bestätigt. Egal was zu ihm gesagt wurde es rechtfertigt unter keinen Umständen sein Verhalten gegenüber eines Kindes oder generell in der Öffentlichkeit... 🙄  Oder wie wäre es mit seinem Blog in dem er Vergewaltigungs, Inzest und Päxxx Geschichten geschrieben und diese auch noch Kindern und Jugendlichen Zugänglich gemacht hat? Aufgrund dieser Geschichten gab es übrigens auch eine Razzia bei ihm und sämtliche Hardware wurde eingezogen. Oder wie wäre seine ständige sexuelle Belästigung von Frauen? Für ihn sind Frauen lediglich S**Objekte. Nötigung in Bezug auf Frauen kommt auch noch dazu. Oder das er seine Abonnenten betrügt in dem er Geld für Mitgliedschaften kassiert hat, die "Vorteile" nicht ansatzweise erfüllt hat? Und diese Mietgliedschaften gingen bis 100€ Oder wie wäre die Verunglimpfung/Verhönung von Terroropfern (Wien in dem Fall oder der Holocaust Opfer), oder als Diego Maradona gestorben ist, gleich mal ein paar Beleidigungen rausgehauen, oder wie wäre sein Jahrelanger Notrufmißbrauch und Beleidigung von Polizeibeamten, weswegen er unter anderem auch verknackt würde. Nur mal ein paar Beispiele. Das ist aber nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, könnte noch ne Weile so weitermachen. Ja er hat ne Intelligenzminderung, aber damit kann man absolut nicht alles relativieren was er bisher abgezogen hat...
> 
> ...


Öhm nein. Das hier ist ein Rechtsstaat. Was strafrelevant ist, wird zur Anzeige gebracht und verhandelt. Und dann ist das Thema abgeschlossen. Basta. Kein Internetmob hat da was zu suchen. Ganz egal, ob Frauen und/oder Kinder betroffen sind.

edit: Wenn es um moralische Schuld geht, gehört Heidi Klum auf offener Strasse angespuckt, geteert und gefedert. Und da die keine verminderte Intelligenz hat, ist das eigentlich noch verwerflicher, was sie macht. Dort gibt es allerdings keinen Hassmob...


----------



## Phone (30. August 2022)

Ich hab nur gesagt, dass egal was mit ihm passiert mir völlig am  Ding vorbei geht...Bis vor PCG wusste ich nichts über Dlord und nun ist er kurz vor ganz weg und er muss hier immer noch auftauchen mit NON GAMING NEWS


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Öhm nein. Das hier ist ein Rechtsstaat. Was strafrelevant ist, wird zur Anzeige gebracht und verhandelt. Und dann ist das Thema abgeschlossen. Basta. Kein Internetmob hat da was zu suchen. Ganz egal, ob Frauen und/oder Kinder betroffen sind.
> 
> edit: Wenn es um moralische Schuld geht, Heidi Klum auf offener Strasse angespuckt, geteert und gefedert. Und da die keine verminderte Intelligenz hat, ist das eigentlich noch verwerflicher, was sie macht. Dort gibt es allerdings keinen Hassmob...


Ach komm mir doch nicht mit dem Rechtsstaat Märchen... Wie super der "Rechtsstaat" funktioniert sieht man ja immer wieder.

Nö nix Basta, der "Rechtsstaat, kriegt es ja offensichtlich nicht geschissen...

Und wer sich öffentlich Scheiße benimmt muss halt mit dem Echo rechnen...


----------



## LOX-TT (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Ach komm mir doch nicht mit dem Rechtsstaat


Glückwunsch, hast dich grad selbst disqualifiziert aus sämtlichen ernsthaften Diskussionen


----------



## fud1974 (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Ich gebe hier mal ein paar Beispiele warum Reiner so dermaßen gehasst wird. Zum einen hat er mal, als er sich mit einem im Auto sitztenden Hater ein Wortgefecht geleistet hat, meinte dieser das Wingl keine Eier hat. Darauf hin zog Winkler die Hose runter und entblößt sich vor den Augen eines Kindes auf dem Rücksitz des Autos. (..)



Also die altbekannten Sachen.. sorry, wenn ich das so "nachlässig" sage aber, auch hier, nix davon - so schlimm auch alles sein mag - "rechtfertigt" all die Aktionen, wir sind hier nicht bei "Herr der Fliegen".



Lordex32 schrieb:


> Und so jemand verteidigt ihr. Sowas ist mir unbegreiflich.



Was heißt "verteidigen"?  Es geht darum dass man keiner Person derartig nachstellt.. das ist auch mit "der hat aber das und das gemacht" nicht zu begründen.



Lordex32 schrieb:


> Ziel der Hater war es immer das er sich aus dem Internet löscht...



Höchstens vordergründig. Bestenfalls würde ich akzeptieren dass die Gewichtung der Motive bei einzelnen unterschiedlich ist.

Oft ergibt sich für mich eher das Bild, das beide Parteien sich "verdienen".


EDIT:


Lordex32 schrieb:


> Ach komm mir doch nicht mit dem Rechtsstaat Märchen... Wie super der "Rechtsstaat" funktioniert sieht man ja immer wieder.
> 
> Nö nix Basta, der "Rechtsstaat, kriegt es ja offensichtlich nicht geschissen...



Okay, entweder Trollversuch oder ernsthaft gemeint, in beiden Fällen.. ich bin raus hier.


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hast dich grad selbst disqualifiziert aus sämtlichen ernsthaften Diskussionen


Weil ich sage wie es oft ist?


fud1974 schrieb:


> Also die altbekannten Sachen.. sorry, wenn ich das so "nachlässig" sage aber, auch hier, nix davon - so schlimm auch alles sein mag - "rechtfertigt" all die Aktionen, wir sind hier nicht bei "Herr der Fliegen".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK also macht es das besser nur weil es zum Teil ältere Sachen sind? Was für ein unfassbarer Schwachsinn *Facepalm* Du relativiert gerade seine Aktionen... Peinlich. Desweiteren ist es denn ja auch totaaaaaal Unrechtens Menschen zu verteilen nur weil "das und das" gemacht haben, was für eine Hanebüchene Argumentation, sry


----------



## fud1974 (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> OK also macht es das besser nur weil es zum Teil ältere Sachen sind? Was für ein unfassbarer Schwachsinn *Facepalm* Du relativiert gerade seine Aktionen... Peinlich.



Ach komm, du weißt dass ich das nicht getan habe. Aber es geht hier ja eh nicht mehr um die Sache.

Insofern... egal, ich schau mir das selbstzerstörerische Treiben dann von der Ferne aus an.


----------



## buchoi (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Da ich Dir leider keine PM schicken kann dann eben doch hier.
> 
> Ich gebe hier mal ein paar Beispiele warum Reiner so dermaßen gehasst wird. Zum einen hat er mal, als er sich mit einem im Auto sitztenden Hater ein Wortgefecht geleistet hat, meinte dieser das Wingl keine Eier hat. Darauf hin zog Winkler die Hose runter und entblößt sich vor den Augen eines Kindes auf dem Rücksitz des Autos. Hat er auch selber bestätigt. Egal was zu ihm gesagt wurde es rechtfertigt unter keinen Umständen sein Verhalten gegenüber eines Kindes oder generell in der Öffentlichkeit... 🙄  Oder wie wäre es mit seinem Blog in dem er Vergewaltigungs, Inzest und Päxxx Geschichten geschrieben und diese auch noch Kindern und Jugendlichen Zugänglich gemacht hat? Aufgrund dieser Geschichten gab es übrigens auch eine Razzia bei ihm und sämtliche Hardware wurde eingezogen. Oder wie wäre seine ständige sexuelle Belästigung von Frauen? Für ihn sind Frauen lediglich S**Objekte. Nötigung in Bezug auf Frauen kommt auch noch dazu. Oder das er seine Abonnenten betrügt in dem er Geld für Mitgliedschaften kassiert hat, die "Vorteile" nicht ansatzweise erfüllt hat? Und diese Mietgliedschaften gingen bis 100€ Oder wie wäre die Verunglimpfung/Verhönung von Terroropfern (Wien in dem Fall oder der Holocaust Opfer), oder als Diego Maradona gestorben ist, gleich mal ein paar Beleidigungen rausgehauen, oder wie wäre sein Jahrelanger Notrufmißbrauch und Beleidigung von Polizeibeamten, weswegen er unter anderem auch verknackt würde. Nur mal ein paar Beispiele. Das ist aber nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, könnte noch ne Weile so weitermachen. Ja er hat ne Intelligenzminderung, aber damit kann man absolut nicht alles relativieren was er bisher abgezogen hat...
> 
> ...


Wie McTrevor schon sagte sind das alles Fälle für die Justiz und nicht für einen wütenden Mob.

Ich sage es mal ganz direkt: Du glaubst, du wärst besser als er, aber dass bist du offensichtlich nicht, wenn du die Aktionen der "Hater" gut heißt. Denn damit sprichst du ihm seine Menschenrechte ab. Genau so eine Art zu denken hat mal zum Holocaust geführt. 

Egal was ein Mensch getan hat, oder was für ein Drecksack er ist. Er hat die selben Grundrechte wie jeder andere Mensch. Dazu gehört auch das Recht auf einen fairen Prozess, wenn er Straftaten begangen hat. Ein Mob mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln kennt halt keine Grenzen. 

Und das es offensichtlich nicht nur darum geht, dass er seine Internet Präsenz löscht, wird hier doch deutlich dadurch, dass seine Konten bei YouTube und Co gesperrt sind und die Leute trotzdem noch weiter machen ihn öffentlich bloß zu stellen und zu verfolgen.
Vielleicht hat das mal so angefangen, aber wenn so ein Mob mal losgelegt hat, dann bekommst du ihn nicht mehr gebremst.
Der Mann ist inzwischen obdachlos und mittellos. Wo soll das enden? Muss man ihn wirklich noch weiter in die Ecke drängen und weiter sein Leben zerstören?


----------



## McTrevor (30. August 2022)

Ziel des Mobs zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist ganz klar der Suizid, auch wenn das keiner offen zugeben möchte.


----------



## fud1974 (30. August 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ziel des Mobs zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist ganz klar der Suizid, auch wenn das keiner offen zugeben möchte.



Ich wollte nichts mehr dazu sagen, aber ich sehe das leider auch so.

Das "Spiel" endet mit dem Suizid.

So brutal das klingt.


----------



## Bua1510 (30. August 2022)

-JB- schrieb:


> Drachenlord war halt ein Internet-Phänomen und hat mit Gaming angefangen und jetzt wird halt weiter berichtet.


Irrtum.

Rainer hat mit Tanzvideos und Metalformaten angefangen und bekannt wurde er nicht wegen seiner Gamingvideos sondern eben seinen Tanzvideos, Laberformaten und Ansagevideos. Das ist also kein Argument den Drachenlord auf einer Seite über

*PC-GAMING*​zu thematisieren.


----------



## Superkuh (30. August 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ziel des Mobs zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist ganz klar der Suizid, auch wenn das keiner offen zugeben möchte.





fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nichts mehr dazu sagen, aber ich sehe das leider auch so.
> 
> Das "Spiel" endet mit dem Suizid.
> 
> So brutal das klingt.


Das ist die traurige Wahrheit des ganzen. Ich stimme euch hier vollumfänglich zu, nur empfinde ich ein "Like"  in diesen Beiträgen als zu zynisch. Also fühlt euch einfach bestätigt. Obwohl... zynischer als permanent "Das Spiel "zu lesen "besiegt" und jetzt auch noch Obdachlosigkeit in einem Artikel der Unterhaltungssparte, kann es kaum mehr werden. Falls es so eintritt, wird jeder mit seinem Gewissen leben müssen und über den Beitrag nachdenken müssen, den er dazu geleistet hat. Aber ich denke, der Autor wird dann sicher etwas wie "Game Over - Der Endgegner ist down" in der Headline verfassen und dann wie immer genüsslich schweigen. Wie auch die gesamte Redaktion.

Zu den anderen, die immer denken, man würde Rainer W. dadurch verteidigen, indem man die reißerische Berichterstattung kritisiert. Ihr macht es euch zu einfach. Kein Mensch verteidigt seine Taten und rechtfertigt sie. Nur heißt niemand von "uns" gut, dass ein soziopathischer und empathieloser Mob das selbst in die Hand nimmt. Seid vorsichtig, was ihr euch wünscht (Rechtstaat ist blablabla). Es kann jederzeit passieren, dass auch ihr irgendwann in den Fokus der Ermittlungsbehörden geratet (ob schuldig oder unschuldig). Ihr möchtet dann sicher auch etwas besser behandelt werden, als euer jetziges Opfer und ihr möchtet sicher nicht, dass ein anonymer selbstgerecher Haufen dann die Arbeit des Rechtstaates übernimmt.

Ich habe immer öfters Gefühl, dass J. bei den Worten "Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein" heute unter einem riesigen Haufen Steine begraben werden würde.


----------



## Bua1510 (30. August 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Öhm nein. Das hier ist ein Rechtsstaat. Was strafrelevant ist, wird zur Anzeige gebracht und verhandelt. Und dann ist das Thema abgeschlossen. Basta. Kein Internetmob hat da was zu suchen. Ganz egal, ob Frauen und/oder Kinder betroffen sind.


Der Rechtsstaat hatte 2x die Chance den Dicken einzusperren und damit hätten sie ihm sogar einen gefallen getan. Dann hätte er ein Dach über dem Kopf, einen geregelten Tagesablauf, 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag, Arbeit, Therapie, Ärzte die sich um seine kaputte Gesundheit kümmern, keine Haider, hat die Möglichkeit seine Taten zu reflektieren und aufzuarbeiten (lel, als ob).

Er hätte es tausendmal besser als jetzt.

Rechtsstaat kannste knicken was so einen Spezialfall angeht. Kurz bevor Rainer wirklich obdachlos war (vor ein paar Wochen), hat er ja noch Videos rausgehaut, in seiner typisch arroganten Art, dass er unbesiegt sein, dass ihm niemand was kann, dass er soviel hat und soviel erreicht hat was viele nie haben werden. Er ist komplett durch.

Dass es ob seiner Provokationen eben auch Individuen gibt die ihn dann verfolgen und ärgern wollen, ist halt einfach so, was willste machen.
Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Haider ihn tatsächlich verfolgt und ihn ärgert in RL sowie im Internet. Der Großteil der Haider machen nichts anderes als sich in Foren und Chats über das geschehene austauschen, so wie man sich auch über die ganzen RTL-Opfer austauscht und drüber redet.
Von Außen sieht es natürlich so aus als ob der Großteil der Haider den Drachenlord im RL jagt. Ist halt Bullshit, selbst das Schanzenfest ist hier kein Argument.

Es gibt eine Telegramchatgruppe über den DL mit 43.000 Mitgliedern. Beim Schanzenfest waren um die 200 Leute. Angenommen es gibt nur diese 43.000 Haider, dann die 200 die beim Schanzenfest waren wären 0,4% aller Haider...ist das viel? Nein. Und es gibt noch viel mehr Haider als diese 43.000 also kommt mir nicht damit dass ALLE Haider ihn permanent im Internet und im RL ärgern und verflogen, das stimmt nämlich nicht. Das ist nur ein Bruchteil der das macht und von diesem Bruchteil ist es nochmal ein ultrakleiner Teil die so Asi sind und ihm Fenster einwerfen oder tatsächlich physisch attackieren und diese Aktionen werden auch unter den Haidern zum großen Teil nicht gutgeheißen.

Die Haiderschaft sind keine Homogene Masse und jeder hat andere Gründe ihn zu beobachten, zu ihm zu fahren, ihn im Internet zu ärgern usw. Sei es langeweile, weil man was erleben will, weil man selber ein Würstchen ist und nichts geschissen kriegt, weil man sich so einer Community zugehörig fühlt, weil man Rainer einfach nur aus Spaß trietzen will, usw.
Und was moralisch richtig ist und was nicht, ist Ansichtssache. Da gibt es einfach nicht das eine Richtig.


----------



## Bua1510 (30. August 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ziel des Mobs zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist ganz klar der Suizid, auch wenn das keiner offen zugeben möchte.


Das ist so ein Unsinn.

Es gibt "DIESEN MOB" mit "DIESEM EINEN ZIEL" einfach nicht. Es gibt bestimmt Individuen die das wollen, ja, aber nicht "diese Gruppe" mit einer Agenda.

Ich beobachte Rainers Darbietungen im Internet schon eine ganze Weile und ich persönlich möchte nicht dass er Suizid begeht.
Ich möchte viel lieber dass Rainer einmal alles, was er je getan hat, reflektiert und ihm bewusst wird dass er zum Großteil für alles, was ihm in den letzten 10 Jahren passiert ist, selber verantwortlich ist und nur er alleine die Schuld für sein Versagen trägt.
Das möchte ich, denn wenn ihm diese Erkenntnis einmal kommen sollte, dann wird das für ihn viel schlimmer sein als 1000 Tode.


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

Bua1510 schrieb:


> Der Rechtsstaat hatte 2x die Chance den Dicken einzusperren und damit hätten sie ihm sogar einen gefallen getan. Dann hätte er ein Dach über dem Kopf, einen geregelten Tagesablauf, 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag, Arbeit, Therapie, Ärzte die sich um seine kaputte Gesundheit kümmern, keine Haider, hat die Möglichkeit seine Taten zu reflektieren und aufzuarbeiten (lel, als ob).
> 
> Er hätte es tausendmal besser als jetzt.
> 
> ...


Vergebliche Liebesmüh...


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2022)

Wie kann man sich mit so einem Rotz über 10 Jahre beschäftigen?!  

Sorry, aber da fehlt mir jedes Verständnis für. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

Bua1510 schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Unsinn.
> 
> Es gibt "DIESEN MOB" mit "DIESEM EINEN ZIEL" einfach nicht. Es gibt bestimmt Individuen die das wollen, ja, aber nicht "diese Gruppe" mit einer Agenda.
> 
> ...


Genauso sieht es aus. Ausserdem ist er eh viel zu Narzistisch für einen Suizid und hält das für feige....


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich mit so einem Rotz über 10 Jahre beschäftigen?!
> 
> Sorry, aber da fehlt mir jedes Verständnis für. 🤷‍♂️


Wer weiss mit was für einem "Rotz"  du dich so beschäftigst lol


----------



## McTrevor (30. August 2022)

Bua1510 schrieb:


> Der Rechtsstaat hatte 2x die Chance den Dicken einzusperren und damit hätten sie ihm sogar einen gefallen getan. Dann hätte er ein Dach über dem Kopf, einen geregelten Tagesablauf, 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag, Arbeit, Therapie, Ärzte die sich um seine kaputte Gesundheit kümmern, keine Haider, hat die Möglichkeit seine Taten zu reflektieren und aufzuarbeiten (lel, als ob).
> 
> Er hätte es tausendmal besser als jetzt.
> 
> ...





Bua1510 schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Unsinn.
> 
> Es gibt "DIESEN MOB" mit "DIESEM EINEN ZIEL" einfach nicht. Es gibt bestimmt Individuen die das wollen, ja, aber nicht "diese Gruppe" mit einer Agenda.
> 
> ...



Mit Verlaub, ich habe in diesem Forum selten so etwas verabscheuungswürdiges gelesen. Ich werde das nicht mit weiterer inhaltlicher Kommentierung würdigen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer weiss mit was für einem "Rotz"  du dich so beschäftigst lol


... Autos, Frauen, Kinder, Familie, mein Unternehmen.


----------



## -JB- (30. August 2022)

Bua1510 schrieb:


> Irrtum.
> 
> Rainer hat mit Tanzvideos und Metalformaten angefangen und bekannt wurde er nicht wegen seiner Gamingvideos sondern eben seinen Tanzvideos, Laberformaten und Ansagevideos. Das ist also kein Argument den Drachenlord auf einer Seite über
> 
> *PC-GAMING*​zu thematisieren.


Dann lese es halt nicht. Und ob er jetzt am Anfang oder zwischendurch Gaming gemacht hat, ändert doch an der ganzen Diskussion nix.

Es geht ja darum, ob das Handeln dieses Internet-Mobs durch irgendwas gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Und dazu sage ich nein, auch wenn Lordex32 dann vermutlich wieder schreit: "Du RAFFST es NICHT, der ist so ein SCHWEIN". Ändert aber halt alles nix daran, dass das was da gelaufen nicht geht. Völlig egal, ob er es selber provoziert hat oder nicht.

Wir hier jemand so schön sagte: "Wir sind hier nicht bei Herr der Fliegen". Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... Autos, Frauen, Kinder, Familie, mein Unternehmen.


Du wirst lachen, aber zu 90% ist das bei Hatern genauso. Immer witzig was ihr glaubt wie der Alltag bei Hatern so aussieht, aber ist halt wie so oft, Null Ahnung aber viel Meinung....


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber zu 90% ist das bei Hatern genauso. Immer witzig was ihr glaubt wie der Alltag bei Hatern so aussieht, aber ist halt wie so oft, Null Ahnung aber viel Meinung....


... ehrlich gesagt ist mir "euer", kA was du bist, Alltag ziemlich egal. Ich kann nur über meinen Alltag berichten und nachdenken und wüßte nicht, wo ich die Zeit für dieses Thema hernehmen sollte und vor allem den Willen, das länger als einen Tag nachzuvollziehen.   

Nichts für ungut, aber so etwas könnte man auch als ungesunde Obsession halten.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (30. August 2022)

Also mal unabhängig davon, ob er nun mit diesem oder jenem zu einer gewissen Berühmtheit gelangt ist, es ist irgendwann ein Punkt erreicht, an dem es auch mal gut ist. Ich kann @fud1974 nur zustimmen. Hier wird versucht sich eine Rechtfertigung parat zu legen, mit der man auf einem anderen Menschen rumtrampeln kann. Es gibt kein "er hat es verdient", für die Öffentlichkeit. Zu entscheiden, ob jemand eine Bestrafung verdient hat oder nicht, hat einzig und allein die Justiz. Alles andere geht in Richtung Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ehrlich gesagt ist mir "euer", kA was du bist, Alltag ziemlich egal. Ich kann nur über meinen Alltag berichten und nachdenken und wüßte nicht, wo ich die Zeit für dieses Thema hernehmen sollte und vor allem den Willen, das länger als einen Tag nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber so etwas könnte man auch als ungesunde Obsession halten.


Interessiert mich einen Scheiß, was du wofür hältst...


----------



## arrgh (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Interessiert mich einen Scheiß, was du wofür hältst...


So würde der Drachenlord auch argumentieren


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> So würde der Drachenlord auch argumentieren


Da hast du tatsächlich Recht hehe


----------



## McTrevor (30. August 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> So würde der Drachenlord auch argumentieren





Lordex32 schrieb:


> Da hast du tatsächlich Recht hehe



Der Drachenlord ist wohl nicht der einzige mit niedrigem Intellekt. 🙄


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2022)

Lordex32 schrieb:


> Interessiert mich einen Scheiß, was du wofür hältst...


----------



## Lordex32 (30. August 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Der Drachenlord ist wohl nicht der einzige mit niedrigem Intellekt. 🙄


Na, außer beleidigen nix drauf? Zeigt auch nicht gerade von mehr Intellekt...


Rabowke schrieb:


>


^^


----------



## Neawoulf (30. August 2022)

Da ist man mal einmal nicht eingeloggt, wenn man ins Forum schaut und sieht gleich das hier. Diese Threads machen mich einfach nur traurig und manchmal auch wütend, auf so vielen Ebenen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2022)

Er lernt es einfach nicht. Er liegt im Krankenhaus, was macht er? Hat sich wieder einen Account bei Tiktok gemacht.  Wer nimmt sein Handy und macht im Krankenhaus einen neuen Account mit Bild von dort, wenn er seine Ruhe haben will? Keiner.


----------



## xaan (31. August 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Er lernt es einfach nicht. Er liegt im Krankenhaus, was macht er? Hat sich wieder einen Account bei Tiktok gemacht.  Wer nimmt sein Handy und macht im Krankenhaus einen neuen Account mit Bild von dort, wenn er seine Ruhe haben will? Keiner.


Das Streaming ist über Jahre sein Lebensunterhalt und Lebensinhalt gewesen. Überleg' dir einfach mal wie einfach es dir fallen würde, dich von einem Ding zu lösen, das dich nicht nur versorgt sondern zu einem gewissen Grad sogar definiert, bevor du ein Urteil fällst.


----------



## Pu244 (31. August 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Streaming ist über Jahre sein Lebensunterhalt und Lebensinhalt gewesen. Überleg' dir einfach mal wie einfach es dir fallen würde, dich von einem Ding zu lösen, das dich nicht nur versorgt sondern zu einem gewissen Grad sogar definiert, bevor du ein Urteil fällst.



Lebensunterhalt, mangels Alternativen, ja und Lebensinhalt eher zwangsweise. We sich mit den >Videos des Lords mal ungeschnitten beschäftigt hat, der weiß, dass er in der späteren Phase nicht mehr aus Überzeugung gestreamt hat, sondern um Geld zu erhalten .

Wenn die Geldquelle einen zerstört, dann sollte man sich etwas anderes suchen. Das gilt für überarbeitetes Spitzenpersonal genauso wie für jemanden, der sich zum Affen macht und dafür seine Kohlen bekommt. 

Von daher ist das für ihn jetzt wohl eine Erlösung, auch wenn ihm das jetzt nicht klar ist. Das Streamen wird er wohl nicht vermissen, aber in Sachen Geld geht es ihm jetzt nass rein. Die finanzielle Situation hat er sich aber, wie fast alles in seinem Leben, selbst zuzuschreiben. Wenn man in kürze auf der Straße steht, dann sollte man sich keine teure Protzkarre kaufen. Bald ist das Geld wohl durchgebracht, dann ist das Sozialsystem für ihn zuständig.

Er hätte einen Betreuer gebraucht, aber dafür ist er zu normal. Das ist, wie so oft, eine Tragödie.


----------



## Strauchritter (31. August 2022)

Die Lackindustrie muss blühen bei den Mengen die hier einige Leute literweise saufen....  

Müsst ihr wissen.

PS: Wäre schön wenn die Mods hier mal sauber machen, gerne auch langfristig was einige User betrifft...


----------



## Cortex79 (31. August 2022)

Die einfachste Lösung für ihn wäre die Unterbringung in einer psychiatrischen Klinik. Dort könnte er sich vorrangig hinsichtlich seiner Online-Sucht zur Selbstdarstellung psychotherapieren lassen. Parallel Physiotherapie mit dem Ziel deutlicher Gewichtsreduktion. Anschließend anonyme Resozialisierung mit einem Sozialarbeiter/Betreuer, in einer dünn besiedelten Region mit allen möglichen Maßnahmen der Identitätsänderung und psychosozialen Integration innerhalb einer betreuten Wohn- und Arbeitsumgebung. Hinzu kommt noch ein psychologisches Training für den Umgang in Situationen mit Rückfallcharakter. Anders wird das nichts.


----------



## Pu244 (1. September 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung für ihn wäre die Unterbringung in einer psychiatrischen Klinik. Dort könnte er sich vorrangig hinsichtlich seiner Online-Sucht zur Selbstdarstellung psychotherapieren lassen. Parallel Physiotherapie mit dem Ziel deutlicher Gewichtsreduktion. Anschließend anonyme Resozialisierung mit einem Sozialarbeiter/Betreuer, in einer dünn besiedelten Region mit allen möglichen Maßnahmen der Identitätsänderung und psychosozialen Integration innerhalb einer betreuten Wohn- und Arbeitsumgebung. Hinzu kommt noch ein psychologisches Training für den Umgang in Situationen mit Rückfallcharakter. Anders wird das nichts.



Der Punkt ist einfach: seit Gustel Mollath ist das nicht mehr möglich. Jeder hat das Recht sein eigenes Leben an die Wand zu fahren, wenn er geistig klar im Kopf ist.

Im großen und ganzen ist das auch richtig. Früher wurden Leute wegen irgendwelcher Kleinigkeiten wegesperrt, das konnte auch quasi jeden Treffen. Der Nachteil ist eben, dass heute vielen nicht geholfen wird, die Hilfe nötig hätten.


----------



## fud1974 (1. September 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung für ihn wäre die Unterbringung in einer psychiatrischen Klinik.
> 
> (..)
> 
> Anschließend anonyme Resozialisierung mit einem Sozialarbeiter/Betreuer, in einer dünn besiedelten Region mit allen möglichen Maßnahmen der Identitätsänderung und psychosozialen Integration innerhalb einer betreuten Wohn- und Arbeitsumgebung. Hinzu kommt noch ein psychologisches Training für den Umgang in Situationen mit Rückfallcharakter.



Alter Falter.


Wenn du den Aufwand fahren willst bei allen ähnlich gelagerten Fällen bei Leuten mit solchen Auffälligkeiten .... dann hast du viel zu tun.

In Deutschland (und anderen Ländern) sind schon einfachste Therapieplätze knapp oder überhaupt mal eine Sprechstunde zu kriegen beim Psychologen. Und dann all die Maßnahmen? Forget it. Den Aufwand wird keiner fahren können und wollen.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (1. September 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung für ihn wäre die Unterbringung in einer psychiatrischen Klinik. Dort könnte er sich vorrangig hinsichtlich seiner Online-Sucht zur Selbstdarstellung psychotherapieren lassen. Parallel Physiotherapie mit dem Ziel deutlicher Gewichtsreduktion. Anschließend anonyme Resozialisierung mit einem Sozialarbeiter/Betreuer, in einer dünn besiedelten Region mit allen möglichen Maßnahmen der Identitätsänderung und psychosozialen Integration innerhalb einer betreuten Wohn- und Arbeitsumgebung. Hinzu kommt noch ein psychologisches Training für den Umgang in Situationen mit Rückfallcharakter. Anders wird das nichts.


Mal ganz ehrlich. Für wen halten sich hier manche Leute? Wer seid ihr, dass ihr einem fremden Menschen den Aufenthalt in einer psychiatrischen Einrichtung empfehlen könnt? Welche fachliche Expertise habt ihr dafür? Dazu noch zu schreiben, dass er parallel am Ziel einer deutlichen Gewichtsreduktion arbeiten soll. Selbst wenn ihr ausgebildeter Psychotherapeut seid, solltet ihr euch solche Ferndiagnosen verkneifen. 

Lediglich aufgrund von Mitschnitten aus den Streams, des einen oder anderen veröffentlichten Kurzvideos von ihm selbst und den Artikeln in der Presse, kann keiner feststellen, ob und welche Therapie für einen Menschen richtig wäre. 
Das ist für mich alles nur besserwisserisches und aufgeblasenes Getue hier.


----------



## xaan (1. September 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn die Geldquelle einen zerstört, dann sollte man sich etwas anderes suchen.


Wenn rational handeln so einfach wäre, hätten wir uns alle längst von fossilen Energieträgern verabschiedet. Obwohl uns allen klar ist, dass das Verbrennen von Kohle, Öl und Gas uns auf lange Sicht den Lebensraum zerstört, tun wir es trotzdem. Wir alle, dich eingeschlossen, sind nicht besser als der Drachenlord, denn wir begehen auf gesellschaftlicher Ebene genau den selben Fehler. Wenn du einen Benziner/Diesel fährst, und/oder Strom aus fossilen Quellen nutzt, und/oder mit Öl oder Gas heizt, dann solltest du echt mal ganz vorsichtig damit sein, Steine zu werfen.


----------



## Lordex32 (1. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Für wen halten sich hier manche Leute? Wer seid ihr, dass ihr einem fremden Menschen den Aufenthalt in einer psychiatrischen Einrichtung empfehlen könnt? Welche fachliche Expertise habt ihr dafür? Dazu noch zu schreiben, dass er parallel am Ziel einer deutlichen Gewichtsreduktion arbeiten soll. Selbst wenn ihr ausgebildeter Psychotherapeut seid, solltet ihr euch solche Ferndiagnosen verkneifen.
> 
> Lediglich aufgrund von Mitschnitten aus den Streams, des einen oder anderen veröffentlichten Kurzvideos von ihm selbst und den Artikeln in der Presse, kann keiner feststellen, ob und welche Therapie für einen Menschen richtig wäre.
> Das ist für mich alles nur besserwisserisches und aufgeblasenes Getue hier.


"Lediglich"...^^ Wird wieder mal mit Unwissenheit geglänzt.


----------



## fud1974 (1. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wir alle, dich eingeschlossen, sind nicht besser als der Drachenlord, denn wir begehen auf gesellschaftlicher Ebene genau den selben Fehler. Wenn du einen Benziner/Diesel fährst, und/oder Strom aus fossilen Quellen nutzt, und/oder mit Öl oder Gas heizt, dann solltest du echt mal ganz vorsichtig damit sein, Steine zu werfen.



Na jaaaaaaaaaaa.... das sind für mich schon 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe finde ich. Gleich gesamtgesellschaftliche Sachen zusammenwerfen mit Dingen die dann doch eher im persönlichen Beeinflussungsraum liegen halte ich für problematisch, nach der Logik könnte mir ja jeder antworten den ich wegen bestimmter Sachen kritisiere die er persönlich verbockt ".. du bist ja in dem und dem Maßstab auch nicht besser".

Wäre ja eine Form von Whataboutism dann finde ich.


----------



## xaan (1. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na jaaaaaaaaaaa.... das sind für mich schon 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe finde ich. Gleich gesamtgesellschaftliche Sachen zusammenwerfen mit Dingen die dann doch eher im persönlichen Beeinflussungsraum liegen halte ich für problematisch, nach der Logik könnte mir ja jeder antworten den ich wegen bestimmter Sachen kritisiere die er persönlich verbockt ".. du bist ja in dem und dem Maßstab auch nicht besser".
> 
> Wäre ja eine Form von Whataboutism dann finde ich.


Wataboutism versucht die Auseinandersetzung mit einem Argument oder Kritik zu vermeiden indem davon abgelenkt wird (aber was ist mit....?). Das ist hier nicht der Fall.

Klar ist mein Beispiel nicht 100% passend. Aber es soll auch nur illustrieren wie schwer es ist, sich von Dingen zu lösen, von denen man wirtschaftlich und als Person abhängt. Die Flapsigkeit mit der hier dem Drachenlord empfohlen wird einfach mal nicht zu streamen ist in meinen Augen ein Ausdruck von Arroganz und mangelnder Empathie für die Situation in der er sich befindet. Wer mit dem Streaming nicht nur seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient sondern sich als Person darüber definiert Streamer zu sein, kann das genau so wenig weglegen wie ein Taxifahrer einfach mal auf sein Auto verzichten und einen anderen Beruf ausüben kann. Und das ist eben nicht einfach nur persönliches Versagen sondern das kann uns allen passieren, weil keiner von uns besser ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. September 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wataboutism versucht die Auseinandersetzung mit einem Argument oder Kritik zu vermeiden indem davon abgelenkt wird (aber was ist mit....?). Das ist hier nicht der Fall.
> 
> Klar ist mein Beispiel nicht 100% passend. Aber es soll auch nur illustrieren wie schwer es ist, sich von Dingen zu lösen, von denen man wirtschaftlich und als Person abhängt. Die Flapsigkeit mit der hier dem Drachenlord empfohlen wird einfach mal nicht zu streamen ist in meinen Augen ein Ausdruck von Arroganz und mangelnder Empathie für die Situation in der er sich befindet. Wer mit dem Streaming nicht nur seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient...


Das dürfte ein triftiger Grund für sein Handeln sein. Er dürfte sich ja mittlerweile über die Konsequenzen einer "Arbeitslosigkeit" bewusst sein. Sein Schicksal, bestimmt dann vermutlich ein Fallmanager der Bundesagentur für Arbeit.
Wenn die Idee ist, dass der Mann mal komplett "Ruhe" haben soll, dann wird er sie da auch nicht finden. Die werden ihn mit Terminen, Aufforderungen und Korrespondenz zukacken.
Vor ihm liegt ein langer Weg, dessen Ende er vermutlich nie zufriedenstellend erreichen wird. 
Da trifft ein bedauernswerter prominenter Fall auf ein System, das darauf nicht adäquat vorbereitet ist.
Just for Fun würde es mich überhaupt interessieren, wie schnell er an einen Therapieplatz kommen würde, so er denn willens wäre.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. September 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass genau solche Artikel dazu führen, dass solche Personen noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und sogar privat mit Handy verfolgt werden.
> Hast aber recht, ich zieh mal meine Konsequenz daraus und mach hier Pause.
> 
> Man liest sich....vielleicht mal wieder.


So, da ich ja wieder hier schreiben kann (seltsam, menschenverachtende Haider dürfen ihren Müll hier zum Drachenlord ablassen, insbesondere viele Unterstellungen, gelle Toni da schläft man dann bei der Netiquette, nur der heilige Autor, der muß mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden):
Das ist die logische Konsequenz wenn man auch nur halbwegs Prinzipien hat - ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut vor dir.
Die Phase hatte ich schon vorher durch und hatte länger hier pausiert und mich auf eurogamer rumgetrieben.
Das werde ich nicht wiederholen, da der Abstieg der PC Games in die tiefsten Niederungen eines Schmierblatts stetig vonstatten geht für den heiligen Click klatschgeiler Konsumenten.
Als Konsequenz, wird nach über einem Vierteljahrhundert regelmäßigem Konsum, der Kauf der PC Games in Heftform eingestellt - denn beides hängt miteinander zusammen und läßt sich in meinen Augen nicht trennen.
Da anscheinend laut Verlautbarungen Computec der Oberbösewicht ist, wird das gleiche Schicksal wohl relativ bald auch die PCGH ereilen, da muß ich mir dann sobald es soweit ist auch noch Ersatz suchen.
Ab jetzt gibts keinen Cent mehr - und wer genauso die Schnauze voll hat sollte ebenso über den Geldbeutel abstimmen.
Andauern jammern und sich aufregen, gleichzeitig aber weiterhin unterstützen ist heuchlerisch, daß mun man sich halt irgendwann eingestehen.
Entweder es ändert sich dadurch die Stoßrichtung oder die Mutation in ein Online Boulevardblatt wird weiter beschleunigt, aber besser ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.
Ich schau mal alle paar Monate rein wegen der Community und ihren Meinungsbeiträgen an die ich mich gewöhnt habe - aber bestimmt nicht merh wegen der PC BILD.
Also haltet die Ohren steif - MODS inklusive ( @Rabowke).


----------



## Cortex79 (1. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Für wen halten sich hier manche Leute? Wer seid ihr, dass ihr einem fremden Menschen den Aufenthalt in einer psychiatrischen Einrichtung empfehlen könnt? Welche fachliche Expertise habt ihr dafür? Dazu noch zu schreiben, dass er parallel am Ziel einer deutlichen Gewichtsreduktion arbeiten soll. Selbst wenn ihr ausgebildeter Psychotherapeut seid, solltet ihr euch solche Ferndiagnosen verkneifen.
> 
> Lediglich aufgrund von Mitschnitten aus den Streams, des einen oder anderen veröffentlichten Kurzvideos von ihm selbst und den Artikeln in der Presse, kann keiner feststellen, ob und welche Therapie für einen Menschen richtig wäre.
> Das ist für mich alles nur besserwisserisches und aufgeblasenes Getue hier.


Als Mediziner kann ich das schon etwas beurteilen. Solche Fälle gibt es zuhauf. Mit entsprechender Therapieeinsicht besteht sogar gute Prognose. Weder blase ich mich hier auf, noch belehre ich jemanden. Wenn Dir meine Meinung oder Expertise dazu nicht passt, ist das Deine freie Entscheidung, hier aber letztlich genau Deinen Vorwürfen entsprechend voreingenommen abzuwerten, hat schon eine gewisse Ironie. Und ja, auch Ärzte zocken - falls Du das bezweifelst - ist mir das herzlich egal.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist einfach: seit Gustel Mollath ist das nicht mehr möglich. Jeder hat das Recht sein eigenes Leben an die Wand zu fahren, wenn er geistig klar im Kopf ist.
> 
> Im großen und ganzen ist das auch richtig. Früher wurden Leute wegen irgendwelcher Kleinigkeiten wegesperrt, das konnte auch quasi jeden Treffen. Der Nachteil ist eben, dass heute vielen nicht geholfen wird, die Hilfe nötig hätten.


Hier redet keiner von einer Zwangseinweisung oder gar Unterbringung in einer geschlossenen Psychiatrie. Voraussetzung wäre eine Therapieeinsicht. Da diese nicht zu erwarten ist, bleibt das ganze im theoretischen Setting. Was bleibt ist, sich dem psychosozialen Verfall weiter hinzugeben. Ob dies in einer Eskalation mündet ist aktuell nicht absehbar.


----------



## Cortex79 (1. September 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Alter Falter.
> 
> 
> Wenn du den Aufwand fahren willst bei allen ähnlich gelagerten Fällen bei Leuten mit solchen Auffälligkeiten .... dann hast du viel zu tun.
> ...


Zuallererst muss besagter Drachenlord diesen Aufwand fahren wollen. Tritt dies nicht ein, ist erst am Punkt der Eigen- oder Fremdgefährdung Intervention möglich, und dann auch nur temporär. Mir ging es primär darum, die Notwendigkeit externer Betreuung deutlich zu machen! Ob das eintritt, oder welche Dynamik dieser bedauerliche Fall hier annimmt, kann ich weder beeinflussen noch in Gänze beurteilen. Dass die Versorgungssituation für psychische Gesundheit dramatisch ist, steht außer Frage. Therapieplätze sind aber je nach Fall und Region trotzdem nicht unmöglich!


----------



## Gast1664961002 (2. September 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Als Mediziner kann ich das schon etwas beurteilen. Solche Fälle gibt es zuhauf. Mit entsprechender Therapieeinsicht besteht sogar gute Prognose. Weder blase ich mich hier auf, noch belehre ich jemanden. Wenn Dir meine Meinung oder Expertise dazu nicht passt, ist das Deine freie Entscheidung, hier aber letztlich genau Deinen Vorwürfen entsprechend voreingenommen abzuwerten, hat schon eine gewisse Ironie. Und ja, auch Ärzte zocken - falls Du das bezweifelst - ist mir das herzlich egal.


Ich stimme dir absolut darin zu, dass jeder seine Meinung äußern sollten. Aber eben das mache ich ja auch. Ich sehe es allerdings schon so, dass du belehrend auftrittst. Nicht mir gegenüber, aber eben Drachenlord gegenüber. Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich es einfach falsch finde, dass man sich anmaßt, aus der Ferne Therapiemaßnahmen zu empfehlen. Das mag funktionieren, wenn jemand Erkältungssymptome hat, aber eben nicht wenn es um psychische Probleme geht. 

Noch mal. Du kennst die Person nicht persönlich, empfiehlst aber nur auf Basis der öffentlichen Auftritte folgendes:


> Dort könnte er sich vorrangig hinsichtlich seiner Online-Sucht zur Selbstdarstellung psychotherapieren lassen. Parallel Physiotherapie mit dem Ziel deutlicher Gewichtsreduktion. Anschließend anonyme Resozialisierung mit einem Sozialarbeiter/Betreuer, in einer dünn besiedelten Region mit allen möglichen Maßnahmen der Identitätsänderung und psychosozialen Integration innerhalb einer betreuten Wohn- und Arbeitsumgebung. Hinzu kommt noch ein psychologisches Training für den Umgang in Situationen mit Rückfallcharakter. Anders wird das nichts.



Sorry, das ist für mich daneben. Medizinischer Hintergrund hin oder her. Meiner Meinung einfach nur ein typisches Beispiel dafür, wie viele meinen immer zu wissen, was das Richtige für andere Menschen ist und es auch groß und breit in der Öffentlichkeit verbreiten. 



> Und ja, auch Ärzte zocken - falls Du das bezweifelst - ist mir das herzlich egal.


An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass ich an keiner Stelle daran gezweifelt habe. Ich habe es sogar in Betracht gezogen als ich schrieb "Selbst wenn ihr ausgebildeter Psychotherapeut seid, solltet ihr euch solche Ferndiagnosen verkneifen." Es ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung zu deiner Therapieempfehlung generell.


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Als Mediziner kann ich das schon etwas beurteilen.
> [...]


Sorry ... aber ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (2. September 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> [...]
> Also haltet die Ohren steif - MODS inklusive ( @Rabowke).


... hey!


----------



## Cortex79 (2. September 2022)

MidlifeGamer schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir absolut darin zu, dass jeder seine Meinung äußern sollten. Aber eben das mache ich ja auch. Ich sehe es allerdings schon so, dass du belehrend auftrittst. Nicht mir gegenüber, aber eben Drachenlord gegenüber. Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich es einfach falsch finde, dass man sich anmaßt, aus der Ferne Therapiemaßnahmen zu empfehlen. Das mag funktionieren, wenn jemand Erkältungssymptome hat, aber eben nicht wenn es um psychische Probleme geht.
> 
> Noch mal. Du kennst die Person nicht persönlich, empfiehlst aber nur auf Basis der öffentlichen Auftritte folgendes:
> 
> ...


Dann sind wir in diesem Punkt eben unterschiedlicher Meinung! Ich verfolge die Stories und Abläufe um den DL nur am Rande, und bin seit der Kenntnis des Themas von der Ausuferung innerhalb der Öffentlichkeit mehr oder weniger schockiert. Und richtig, ich kenne weder seine Persönlichkeit oder Charakterstruktur. Jedoch zeigt eben sein Verhalten, dass hat er Probleme hat, die in einer Kaskade bzw. Eskalation negativer Entwicklungen mündet, die nun mal öffentlich nachvollziehbar sind. Und genau daraus lässt sich eben schon eine Menge ableiten, ob Dir das nun zusagt oder nicht. Auch möchte ich das nicht als Therapieempfehlung verstehen - dem sogar strikt widersprechen - da eine solche erstens auf einer umfassenden Diagnostik beruhen müsste und zudem viel konkretere therapeutische Maßnahmen anstatt allgemeiner Begriffe wie "Psychotherapie" definieren müsste. Mein initialer Beitrag steht im Konjunktiv und ist aus der Perspektive einer selbst initiierten Vorstellung zu verstehen. Da dies prospektiv nur unwahrscheinlich eintreten wird, ist das im Grunde auch obsolet. Ebenso die Beurteilung, ob dies das Beste für den DL sei, denn das habe ich an keiner Stelle behauptet - nur wäre es im Sinne einer normalen Lebensführung und Resozialisierung ein möglicher, gangbarer - und von seiner Seite aus überhaupt möglicher (und daher auch "einfachste") -  Weg, und selbst unter diesem Anspruch definitiv kein leichter! So ist nun mal meine Meinung, und eben auch unter Einfluss fachlicher Expertise - mir ist bewusst, dass das nicht jedem gefallen oder Zustimmung auslösen muss. Jedoch bitte ich, meine Aussagen zumindest richtig zu werten, denn auch wenn sie anfangs "übergriffig" oder beurteilend wirken, sind sie aus einer fachlichen Distanzposition heraus formuliert, die in allererster Linie das Wohlergehen des DL priorisieren. Müsste ich meinen Kommentar so kurz wie möglich und ohne "medizinisches Lametta" zusammenfassen, würde ich dem DL schlichtweg sagen: "Junge, lass Dir helfen!" Nun hoffe ich zumindest, dass für Dich nun meine Position nachvollziehbarer ist. Mir ist im Nachhinein auch klar, dass dies durch meine doch recht emotionslose Aneinanderreihung medizinischer Empfehlungen so nicht ableitbar war, daher hier die Ausführlichkeit.


----------



## Gast1664961002 (2. September 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Ebenso die Beurteilung, ob dies das Beste für den DL sei, denn das habe ich an keiner Stelle behauptet



Bevor wir uns dann gleich wieder komplett lieb haben, nur noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Nur zum Verständnis, warum ich so reagiere. 

Du hattest deine Analyse und Empfehlung mit den folgenden Worten beendet:


> Anders wird das nichts.



Das ist für mich dann schon eine klare Beurteilung, dass dies das Bester für ihn sei. 

Aber lassen wir es an der Stelle gut sein. Ich denke wir haben beide unsere Meinung und das ist dann auch ok so.


----------

